

Aword (beta) — Web app to find the best place to eat & meet. Beta test it! :) - aword
http://aword.reviews

======
aword
We need beta testers! Join us today
[http://aword.reviews/signup](http://aword.reviews/signup)

~~~
Jimmed
Looks cool! You should probably have a more obvious signup link on the
login/landing page - it took me a few moments to work out how.

I'm also getting lots of little 'Failed to fetch' errors around the site. I
can provide more detail on request :)

~~~
aword
Hi Jimmed,

Thank you for feedback! We are working to improve user experience all over the
app and soon we'll come up with a more neat starting/login page. Now, it's
just for beta testers. So, thank you for joining us!

Adding friends will be also reshaped in the next version and FB integration
added. But, nevertheless try to add some friends and use meetup to set a
meeting with them in a precise location.

Failed to fetch will be gone soon. We promise :)

